# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  voip νούμερο απο ελληνικό πάροχο στο εξωτερικο

## Fototzortz

Επειδη θα παω εξωτερικο θελω να παρω ενα voip αριθμο για το κινητο μου κ οποτε ειμαι online να μπορω να παιρνω η να με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο απο ελλαδα χωρις τρελες χρεωσεις.
Γραφτηκα στη σελιδα της "omnivoice.eu" και μου εβγαλε το εξης μυνημα οταν πηγα να ενεργοποιησω τον αριθμο

"*Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ο Ελληνικός γεωγραφικός αριθμός θα πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στην διεύθυνση της μόνιμης κατοικίας σας.

ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του σε άλλη περιοχή!

ΟΛΟΙ οι εκχωρημένοι αριθμοί θα ελεγχθούν και σε περίπτωση που έχει δηλωθεί λάθος διεύθυνση, ο αριθμός θα ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΘΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ!*"

Αυτο δηλαδη αν δουν οτι μπαινω με ip εξωτερικου θα μου το κοψουν ?
Μονο με wifi ή χρηση δεδομενων θα συνδεομαι κ οχι με σταθερη συνδεση με sim κ αριθμο κινητου εξωτερικου.
Ή έτυχε κ είναι της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας μόνο ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Επειδη θα παω εξωτερικο θελω να παρω ενα voip αριθμο για το κινητο μου κ οποτε ειμαι online να μπορω να παιρνω η να με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο απο ελλαδα χωρις τρελες χρεωσεις.
> Γραφτηκα στη σελιδα της "omnivoice.eu" και μου εβγαλε το εξης μυνημα οταν πηγα να ενεργοποιησω τον αριθμο
> 
> "*Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ο Ελληνικός γεωγραφικός αριθμός θα πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στην διεύθυνση της μόνιμης κατοικίας σας.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του σε άλλη περιοχή!
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ οι εκχωρημένοι αριθμοί θα ελεγχθούν και σε περίπτωση που έχει δηλωθεί λάθος διεύθυνση, ο αριθμός θα ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΘΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ!*"
> 
> ...


Το θυμάμαι χρόνια να αναφέρεται αυτό, αλλά δεν έχω δει ποτέ να εφαρμόζεται.

Έχω πχ φίλο που ήταν στην Γερμανία 4 χρόνια, είχε αριθμό Αθήνας από Omnivoice και δούλευε μια χαρά. Δεν αντιμετώπισε ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## in2dark

3 ελληνικους εχω και ειμαι εξωτερικο

----------


## kmpatra

Η υποχρεωση εκ του νομου ειναι να δηλωθεί διεύθυνση που αντιστοιχεί στην περιοχή εκχώρησης. Αν παρεις νούμερο Πάτρας πρέπει να δηλώσεις πατρινή διεύθυνση. Για το πως ελεγχεται η "μονιμη" χρηση εκτος ορίων νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει κατι συγκεκριμένο στον κανονισμο περα της ανωτέρω υποχρεωσης. Θεωρητικά ο ελεγχος ip ειναι ενας τρόπος. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι απ'οσο ξέρω που να οριζει οτι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιειται η μεθοδος αυτη και το ποιος εχει την υποχρεωση να το κάνει. Άλλωστε χρησιμοποιειται ενας αρκετα "θολός" όρος,αφου δεν οριζεται τι ακριβως ειναι το μόνιμο.

----------


## kronos911

> Επειδη θα παω εξωτερικο θελω να παρω ενα voip αριθμο για το κινητο μου κ οποτε ειμαι online να μπορω να παιρνω η να με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο απο ελλαδα χωρις τρελες χρεωσεις.
> Γραφτηκα στη σελιδα της "omnivoice.eu" και μου εβγαλε το εξης μυνημα οταν πηγα να ενεργοποιησω τον αριθμο
> 
> "*Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ο Ελληνικός γεωγραφικός αριθμός θα πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στην διεύθυνση της μόνιμης κατοικίας σας.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του σε άλλη περιοχή!
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ οι εκχωρημένοι αριθμοί θα ελεγχθούν και σε περίπτωση που έχει δηλωθεί λάθος διεύθυνση, ο αριθμός θα ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΘΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ!*"
> 
> ...



Αυτό που θέλεις είναι οι προσωπικοί αριθμοί της σειράς 700. Μόνο η viva τους έχει (αν τους έχουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι δεν γνωρίζω), δυστυχώς είναι νούμερα bronze με κόστος 108 ευρώ το 12μηνο ή 144 ευρώ το 24μηνο.

----------


## kmpatra

Δεν συμφερουν,οχι μονο τον καλούμενο αλλά ούτε και τον καλούντα. Διοτι οποιος τον καλεί χρεώνεται αστικό τηλεφώνημα εκτος πακετου δωρεαν κλησεων. Και οι χρεώσεις αυτές έχουν ανέβει αρκετα.

----------


## jkoukos

Εκχώρηση νομαδικών αριθμών από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης

7003000xxx ΓΙΟΥΜΠΟΤΟ ΕΠΕ
700400xxxx VODAFONE-PANAFON
7005000xxx FEBO
7006000xxx BWS
700700xxxx VIVA ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ
700800xxxx VIVA ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ

----------

